

How I Became A 19-Year-Old Associate VC - pook1e
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/06/10/how-i-became-a-19-year-old-associate-vc/

======
kellyhclay
Alex is not exactly a unique story. That #humblebrag isn't really that
"humble".

[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0822/best-
colleges-11-stan...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0822/best-
colleges-11-stanford-ernestine-fu-alsop-louie-class-act.html)

------
lesharrison
He sounds like a douchebag to be honest. The article reads like he's already
made it as a success yet there are no specifics to anything he's actually
done. Is he even receiving any salary for his position at the firm?

